

GitLab Flow - jobvandervoort
https://about.gitlab.com/2014/09/29/gitlab-flow/

======
marcelolebre7
fantastic

~~~
sytse
GitLab B.V. CEO and author here, thanks! Please let me know if there are any
questions.

